# Eyewear selection help



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I've never ridden with glasses of any type...the couple times I've tried with sunglasses I ended up taking them off because they were falling off or to dark. 

That said I now seem to be getting more and more stuff (dirt, sand, etc) in my eyes for some reason. So I thought I may try "real" riding glasses. 

I don't know what I'm looking for though - help would be appreciated. I ride all mountain style in a very hot and bright climate. So I need some recommendations not only on the lenses but something that will stay on because I sweat profusely. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Check out Tifosi Optics. Bomb proof glasses, interchangeable lenses, phototech, polarized and standard lenses available, great customer service and the nose piece, ear pieces and arms are all adjustable to fit your face perfectly. I've never had mine fall off.

Tifosi Optics Sunglasses - Home


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there any specific type/shape that is best suited to mtb?


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

^^as in a type that is less likely to fog?


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

I second Tifosi. Reasonably priced and easy to find. I'm using the Podiums right now and I love them. Interchangeable lenses are great.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks. I was actually just looking at the Podium S with the polarized lenses.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

I have had the Ventoux (discontinued, but excellent and be found cheap now) and now ride with the Mast. I like the mast for its full-coverage. My buddy rides with the podium. They are equally as nice, but not having the frame around the entire lens scares me. I'm pretty careless with my glasses though and have gnarly crashes often. Tifosi polarized lenses are actually better IMO than the $200-300 Oakleys and the frames are more durable. Cant go wrong with any set of Tifosi. On my forth pair now.


----------



## dorkboy69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Look into Smith Optics. They make great glasses that come with interchangeable lens and a lifetime warranty. They run around $130-$160. 
I just sent in a pair I bought in 2006 and got a new pair for warranty purposes. Smith even sent a reciept with the new pair so I continue with the warranty. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

dorkboy69 said:


> Look into Smith Optics. They make great glasses that come with interchangeable lens and a lifetime warranty. They run around $130-$160.
> I just sent in a pair I bought in 2006 and got a new pair for warranty purposes. Smith even sent a reciept with the new pair so I continue with the warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

dorkboy69 said:


> Look into Smith Optics. They make great glasses that come with interchangeable lens and a lifetime warranty. They run around $130-$160.
> I just sent in a pair I bought in 2006 and got a new pair for warranty purposes. Smith even sent a reciept with the new pair so I continue with the warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Great glasses and great company!


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Go on amazon and find bolle contour or spider safety glasses $12-$15 shipped.

I use contours with ESP lenses and love them


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Lupob6 said:


> Go on amazon and find bolle contour or spider safety glasses $12-$15 shipped.
> 
> I use contours with ESP lenses and love them


They don't fall off / slide down with a lot of sweat and the jarring nature of mtb?


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

jbsmith said:


> They don't fall off / slide down with a lot of sweat and the jarring nature of mtb?


Seem to be working fine for me, rubber arm grips and nose piece, be sure to order nylon frames not metal


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

Just like a saddle glasses that work for one guy might not for another. For instance my face hates oOakley and loves Rudy project. I would buy in the 1-200 range and try as much on in town as possible at lbs. That's how I found the pair of Rudy's I feel in love with the day I got my new contacts in...


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

^^understood. I was looking for style and/design considerations that lend themselves to mountain biking. 

I got some of that with the brands and models suggested which is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

i guess i should have thrown in that any nice active sport wear glasses like rudy project and oakley are made for "mountainbiking". the rudy projects i bought has side plates for wind/sun protection while riding and i opted for nonpolarized which saved me a little. buying glasses in a real bike shop helps since they generally stock more of the models geared for riders. good cheap ones are called serfas at like 50-70 a pair. specifically for riding.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Great! Thank you.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm liking the Tifosi Dolomite 2.0 with the backwoods orange Phototec lens. 

Anyone have experience with the Phototec lenses - do they work well?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

jbsmith said:


> I'm liking the Tifosi Dolomite 2.0 with the backwoods orange Phototec lens.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the Phototec lenses - do they work well?


I have a set of Tifosi glasses (not sure which one) they go from a medium/light tint to clear, for night riding. I use mine for all day riding in the woods, under tree cover, and they work great, and of course at night. Very smooth transitioning, 'cause I never notice it. They might not be dark enough for open exposure riding, but best thing ever for late afternoon going into night rides, or overcast days. Quality product... optics are very good, and fit is very adjustable and secure. I'd recommend them.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I went with these - http://m.zappos.com/tifosi-optics-d...ns?utm_source=google&utm_medium=video-results


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

I recommend something with interchangeable lenses for varying light conditions and different trails. Whatever fits your face shape should do - heck, I ended up with a $17 set of Oakley ripoffs from Performance that are going on their fourth season. I'm picky when it comes to normal sunglasses, but my bike glasses get so dirty from sweat and trail dust and getting tossed around in my gear basket that I'm stoked that these cheapies work so well. The high contrast (orange) lenses practically live in the frames due the mix of shaded and sunny trails that typify my rides.


----------



## marinajason (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I suggest you to buy two different glasses. Buy one stylish and other should be mtb goggles.There are many different types of goggles in market now. I will definitely recommended that product which I am using "Classic style goggles".Which are reasonale in prices.
I purchased it from MOTORCYCLE MOTORBIKE CLASSIS STYLE GOGGLES - Moto-X.
Regards.


----------



## j3clark (Jul 28, 2009)

Where I ride, there are LOTS of trees so tinted glasses don't wrk as well (light goose from bright to dark and back). I stick with clear lenses for riding - right now I'm using Head raquetball glasses. Twenty dollars or so, and I don't save to worry about messing up my much more expensive "fashion" glasses. 
$25 bucks for REAL safety glasses with interchangeable lenses:
Amazon.com: Head Raptor Eyewear: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## sput360 (Apr 25, 2013)

Check out Numa Optics. Small company but they make great glasses. Pretty much indestructible. I got hit in the face by a post at work hard enough to knock my feet 4' in the air and knock me out. Broke my cheek, nose, roof of my mouth, 12 stitches through my right eyebrow, 2 bruises on my brain, and 2 broken teeth. The glasses saved my right eye for sure. They survived perfectly. A minor scratch on the right lens but Jake at Numa sent me some new lenses pronto. They have awesome service and stand by their product. They have some nice low light lenses that work great in the trees. I have the Point Ballistics and the Xframes. I would recommend the Xframes for biking since they hug the head a little tighter. But the Points meet milspec requirements, so they are better if you are into that as well. I use them for shooting glasses.

NUMA Sport Optics Polarized Sunglasses


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

I would suggest Oakley Racing Jackets. They are well worth the money. They are available in any color of lens and they can be "vented" too. They're really light weight and no amount of sweat can make them fall off. They also have small holes on the very tips of the frame for a really nice krokee if you ever had any issues bouncing your sunglasses off when youre in the rough stuff. if you need sun protection with the option of still being able to see in cloudy and/or low light conditions I would look at their G30 Iridium lens.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

For wet n muddy rides you just need a frame with clear lenses then won't break. Most DIY places sell ones that are suitable.
For brighter conditions you need something with a reactive type lens.
Once you get into this area you are paying for style & optical Quality so its down to budget & fit.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

jbsmith said:


> ^^as in a type that is less likely to fog?


I ride with Oakley Radarlock glasses, the lenses are vented at the top and I have no issues with fogging


----------



## Carles - AMS (Apr 17, 2013)

Great recommendations. I'm also going for the Tifosi, and hope they don't fog, as I'm a "steaming machine"


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

If you find they fog up you can try the following:

1. Buy some anti fogging solution and apply to lenses
2. Apply some washing up liquid to lense and polish off
3. Apply spit to lense and wash off.

All techniques used by divers so tried and tested with various success


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Carles Carrera said:


> Great recommendations. I'm also going for the Tifosi, and hope they don't fog, as I'm a "steaming machine"


What you will probably need to look for is a pair that fit your face correctly to allow for breathing room.


----------



## Badmovies.org (May 20, 2013)

Carles Carrera said:


> Great recommendations. I'm also going for the Tifosi, and hope they don't fog, as I'm a "steaming machine"


I have a pair of the Tifolsi Logics and they are great even on days with high humidity and mid-80 temperatures. They have vents at the corner of the frame and lens to help air circulation. The only fogging problem I have had was last weekend when, due to numerous long stops for another rider to catch up, I spent a lot of time not moving. When I am riding I haven't had any fogging issues.


----------

